# ncmpc++ - nowy klient mpd

## unK

Chciałem przedstawić wam nowego klienta mpd, ncmpcpp, który jest klonem ncmpc napisanym od zera w C++ z kilkoma nowymi bajerami, których ncmpc nie posiada.

Lista bajerów: (nieaktualna)

- łatwa w użyciu wyszukiwarka

- edytor tagów

- możliwość przejścia do dowolnego miejsca w aktualnie odtwarzanym utworze

- możliwość użycia więcej niż jednego koloru w oknie głównym, kolorowania tagów etc.

- możliwość dodania jednej piosenki do listy odtwarzania więcej niż raz

Jeżeli ktoś z was ma jakieś pomysły albo czegoś mu brakuje w ncmpcpp, niech pisze, zobaczymy, co da się zrobić  :Wink:  Nie zaimplementowałem też kilku funkcji, które były dla mnie bezużyteczne, ale jeżeli ktoś używał w ncmpc czegoś, czego nie znajdzie w ncmpcpp to również niech da znać.

Skriny: http://unkart.ovh.org/ncmpcpp/screenshots.php

Ebuildy można znaleźć w overlayu berkano lub mpd (tu zawsze można znaleźć te najbardziej aktualne).

Info: Przykładowe pliki konfiguracyjne zostaną zainstalowane w /usr/share/doc/ncmpcpp-NUMER_WERSJI.

----------

## 4rturr

Swietna robota, gratuluje. Brakowalo mi tych funkcji w zwyklym ncmpc.

----------

## unK

Dzięki. Ncmpcpp ma już swoje repo, więc daję jeszcze ebuilda dla wersji live (w pierwszym poście).

----------

## unK

Wersja 0.1.2 wydana.

Zmiany:

część interfejsu można teraz ukryć

nowy ekran - biblioteka mediów

generalna optymalizacja - program działa o wiele szybciej, zwłaszcza widać to przy dużych playlistach

nowa funkcja: przytnij (usuwa z listy odtwarzania wszystkie tracki oprócz tego, który jest aktualnie odtwarzany)

oraz inne, pomniejsze poprawki.

----------

## shpaq

Post w stylu feature request. 

Jeśli jest, a ja tego nie znalazłem to od razu się kajam.

Niemniej, przydałoby się wyszukiwanie kawałków z poziomu plejlisty. Zasuwanie kursorami w te i we wte takie średnio pr0 jest.

----------

## unK

Jest. / w przód, ? w tył, jak w ncmpc. Wszystkie możliwe opcje są zresztą opisane w sekcji Help ;)

----------

## Odinist

[marzenie]Przydałaby się w programie obsługa last.fm w wersji 1.2[/marzenie]   :Wink: 

----------

## unK

A na czym miałaby polegać? Nie bardzo orientuję się w temacie ;p

----------

## shpaq

Dzieki za info, widocznie schrzaniłem coś u siebie. ;]

```

[ROOTMODE][~] # emerge -1 ncmpcpp -av     

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpd-9999  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/ncmpcpp-9999  USE="unicode -taglib" 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/mpd

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/local/portage/layman/mpd/media-sound/ncmpcpp/ncmpcpp-0.1.2.ebuild

```

Feature request: Dałoby się dodać obsługę lyrics?

----------

## unK

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> Dzieki za info, widocznie schrzaniłem coś u siebie. ;]
> 
> ```
> 
> [ROOTMODE][~] # emerge -1 ncmpcpp -av     
> ...

 

Zdaje się, że maintainer overlaya przez przypadek skasował ebuilda dla wersji 0.1.2. Możesz spokojnie instalować wersję live, już nawet wzbogaciła się o dość duży patch poprawiający wydajność scrollowania.

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> Feature request: Dałoby się dodać obsługę lyrics?

 

To właśnie feature, który aktualnie jest pierwszy w kolejce do implementacji   :Wink: 

----------

## shpaq

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zdaje się, że maintainer overlaya przez przypadek skasował ebuilda dla wersji 0.1.2. Możesz spokojnie instalować wersję live, już nawet wzbogaciła się o dość duży patch poprawiający wydajność scrollowania.

 

Tak też zrobiłem.  :Very Happy: 

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To właśnie feature, który aktualnie jest pierwszy w kolejce do implementacji  

 

Świetnie. 

A tak przy okazji to już wiem czego mi jeszcze brakuje. Jest możliwość by w widoku plejlisty przeskoczyć do aktualnie odtwarzanego utworu?

P.S Tak swoją drogą to dobra robota. ;]

----------

## unK

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> A tak przy okazji to już wiem czego mi jeszcze brakuje. Jest możliwość by w widoku plejlisty przeskoczyć do aktualnie odtwarzanego utworu?

 

literka 'o'.

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> P.S Tak swoją drogą to dobra robota. ;]

 

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## Odinist

 *unK wrote:*   

> A na czym miałaby polegać? Nie bardzo orientuję się w temacie ;p

 

Na scrobblowaniu?   :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Aaaa, myślałem, że może chodzi o jakieś pobieranie informacji o artyście czy coś w tym stylu. No ale przecież ze scrobblowaniem świetnie radzi sobie taki np. scmpc.

----------

## shpaq

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> literka 'o'.
> 
> 

 

Dobra, zrobiłem już z siebie idiotę. :/

W kwestii scrobblowania, świetnie radzi sobie mpdscribble. Tak szczerze to info o artyście zasysane z wiki czy innego podobnego miejsca byłoby miłe. ;]

----------

## unK

Newsy: support dla tekstów piosenek znajduje się od paru dni w repozytorium, a dzisiaj nastąpił dość poważny update, w wyniku którego libmpd nie jest już wymagane do działania ncmpcpp.

Uaktualniony ebuild można znaleźć w pierwszym poście.

----------

## unK

Wersja 0.2 wydana.

Kompletna lista zmian tu.

----------

## unK

ncmpcpp-0.2.2 wydane.

zmian/ulepszeń od wersji 0.2 jest w cholerę i jeszcze więcej, kompletna lista jak zwykle tutaj.

aktualne ebuildy dostępne w overlayu mpd.

----------

## shpaq

Mam takie małe pytanko. 

Nie wiedzieć czemu nie chce mi się podlaczyć do localhosta jesli nie mam włączonego netu. OCB? Trochę to upierdliwe.

----------

## unK

Spróbuj `MPD_HOST=127.0.0.1 ncmpcpp`. Jak pomoże, to wina twojej konfiguracji (prawdopodobnie brak wpisu mapującego localhost do tego aresu w /etc/hosts).

----------

## SlashBeast

masz wpisane swoje hostname do /etc/hosts?

----------

## shpaq

```

[skippy][~] $ grep skippy /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1   skippy

::1   skippy

```

```

[skippy][~] $ grep -v '#' /etc/mpd.conf

music_directory                 "/home/shpaq/Music"

playlist_directory              "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"

db_file                         "/var/lib/mpd/database"

log_file                        "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"

error_file                      "/var/log/mpd/mpd.error.log"

pid_file                        "/var/run/mpd/mpd.pid"

state_file                      "/var/lib/mpd/state"

user                            "mpd"

bind_to_address                 "127.0.0.1"

port                            "6600"

audio_output {

        type                    "alsa"

        name                    "My ALSA Device"

}

mixer_type                      "alsa"

mixer_device                    "default"

mixer_control                   "PCM"

volume_normalization            "yes"

filesystem_charset "UTF-8"

id3v1_encoding                  "ISO-8859-2"
```

@unK 

Przy podawaniu zmiennej bezpośrednio przed uruchomieniem ncmpcpp wszystko działa ok.

----------

## one_and_only

Jeszcze sobie localhost tam dorzuć, o jakoś tak:

```

127.0.0.1   localhost    skippy 

::1   localhost   skippy

```

edit:

Coś mi czasem segfaultuje przy czyszczeniu playlisty z zachowaniem aktualnie granej ("C").

edit2:

W sumie to zawsze jak odtwarzana jest piosenka z okolic środka playlisty, wersja 9999 z dzisiaj z berkano.

----------

## shpaq

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Jeszcze sobie localhost tam dorzuć, o jakoś tak:
> 
> 

 

Hmm. Nadal nie klika. Ale nie zamierzam się tym specjalnie przejmować skoro zmienna załatwia sprawę.  :Razz: 

Właśnie, coś jest nie tak z algorytmem random. Tzn, jesli mam plejlistę, to sposób jej odtwarzania się chyba w jakiś sposób zapisuje. Wygląda to tak, że jeśli przełączę na inny kawałek ręcznie, to po nim znowu wraca do ostatnio odtwarzanego utworu albo następnego w kolejce. Reasumując, algorytm ustawia kolejność raz, a potem się jej trzyma. Kompletnie nie reaguje na zmiany. ;]

----------

## unK

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> Właśnie, coś jest nie tak z algorytmem random. Tzn, jesli mam plejlistę, to sposób jej odtwarzania się chyba w jakiś sposób zapisuje. Wygląda to tak, że jeśli przełączę na inny kawałek ręcznie, to po nim znowu wraca do ostatnio odtwarzanego utworu albo następnego w kolejce. Reasumując, algorytm ustawia kolejność raz, a potem się jej trzyma. Kompletnie nie reaguje na zmiany. ;]

 

Za random odpowiada mpd, nie klient  :Wink:  Z tego, co wiem, to w wersji z gitu random jest zepsuty (tzn. bardzo lubi niektóre piosenki). Nie wiem, jak z innymi.

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Coś mi czasem segfaultuje przy czyszczeniu playlisty z zachowaniem aktualnie granej ("C").
> 
> edit2:
> 
> W sumie to zawsze jak odtwarzana jest piosenka z okolic środka playlisty, wersja 9999 z dzisiaj z berkano.

 

Jaka wersja mpd?

Jeżeli bug jest powtarzalny, skompiluj ncmpcpp w ten sposób:

```
FEATURES="nostrip" CFLAGS="-O0 -g3" CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" emerge ncmpcpp
```

uruchom w gdb:

```
gdb ncmpcpp
```

potem wklep

```
run
```

a jak się sypnie, to

```
bt
```

i wklej tu/wyślij na pm/maila to, co gdb z siebie wypluł  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jaka wersja mpd?
> 
> 

 

Wszytko .9999. Po rekompilacji (z mpd overlay) problem zniknął.

----------

## one_and_only

A jednak nie zniknął:

```

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x08066d51 in MPDConnection::GetCurrentSong (this=0x80de8d8) at mpdpp.cpp:368

368     mpdpp.cpp: No such file or directory.

        in mpdpp.cpp

(gdb) bt

#0  0x08066d51 in MPDConnection::GetCurrentSong (this=0x80de8d8) at mpdpp.cpp:368

#1  0x080b04e0 in NcmpcppStatusChanged (Mpd=0x80de8d8, changed=

      {Playlist = true, SongID = true, Database = false, DBUpdating = false, Volume = false, ElapsedTime = true, Crossfade = false, Random = false, Repeat = false, PlayerState = false}, data=0x0) at status_checker.cpp:318

#2  0x08067508 in MPDConnection::UpdateStatus (this=0x80de8d8) at mpdpp.cpp:173──────────────────────────────────────────────────

#3  0x0806779b in MPDConnection::CommitQueue (this=0x80de8d8) at mpdpp.cpp:586

#4  0x08085555 in main () at ncmpcpp.cpp:2641

(gdb)

```

A robi się to tak, że włączam ncmpcpp, ustawiam sobie jakąś playlistę, leci piosenka zza połowy playlisty (tzn dalsza niż 3., dla 1. i 2. nie ma segfaulta), wciskam "C" czyli usuwam wszystko poza bieżącą i wynik jest właśnie taki jak przedstawiłem.

----------

## unK

To wina mpd, wersja z gitu jest aktualnie dość niestabilna i często robi różne cuda (np. nie aktualizuje pozycji w playliście przy usuwaniu), stąd te problemy. Z 0.13.2 nie powinno być problemów (wersji 0.14_pre* z portage też nie polecam, a przynajmniej 0.14.0_pre20080630, ona też jest dość zabugowana).

----------

## Poe

ciągle nie daje mi spokoju jedna rzecz, którą chciałbym mieć w jakimś odtwarzaczu, najlepiej korzystającym z mpd, może daloby się tutaj coś takiego dorobić - flaga X, która pociągałaby za sobą jakiś dodatek, który w jakiejś ładnej ramce czy najlepiej bez wyświetlał okładkę aktualnego utworu, którą będzie czytał z /tam/gdzie/muzyka/album/album.jpg. co wy na to?

----------

## unK

A gdzie ta okładka miałaby być wyświetlana? ;)

----------

## SlashBeast

A sonata do mpd czasem tego nie potrafi?

----------

## mistix

Potrafi, jak również pobiera tekst piosenki o ile jest w tagach zapisany wykonawca i utwór. To wyskakuje w okienku na chwilę i znika.

----------

## Poe

 *unK wrote:*   

> A gdzie ta okładka miałaby być wyświetlana? 

 

na pulpicie KDE/GNOME/XFCE/XVWM/etc/itd/itp  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

 *Poe wrote:*   

> na pulpicie KDE/GNOME/XFCE/XVWM/etc/itd/itp 

 

Sama okładka wydaje mi się trochę bez sensu, ale okładka + jakieśtam info o tym, co jest aktualnie odtwarzane, kiedyś w przyszłości, czemu nie  :Wink: 

Btw ncmpcpp-0.2.3 wydane, lista zmian tutaj.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pytanie za 5 punktów - da się nauczyć mpd obsługi plików innych niż tych z music_dir? w stylu /addfile /home/slashbeast/tmp/xxx/foo.bar.flac ?

----------

## unK

nie.

----------

## one_and_only

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pytanie za 5 punktów - da się nauczyć mpd obsługi plików innych niż tych z music_dir? w stylu /addfile /home/slashbeast/tmp/xxx/foo.bar.flac ?

 

```
ln -s
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

hm, dałoby się jakoś sprzężyć ncmpc++ i klawisze multimedialne? chodzi mi o komende typu ncmpcpp next/stop/play itp, żeby można było jakoś to przypisać do klawiszy multimedialnych.

----------

## unK

Do tego można użyć mpc.

----------

## Poe

tak, wiem, tylko myślałem, że da się zaprzęgnąć do tego ncmpcpp.

----------

## unK

ncmpcpp-0.2.4 wydane. pełna lista zmian tutaj.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tak, wiem, tylko myślałem, że da się zaprzęgnąć do tego ncmpcpp.

 

w zasadzie to już się da ;p listę obsługiwanych komend można wyświetlić poprzez `ncmpcpp -?`

----------

## Poe

great ;]

----------

## Poe

o, jeszcze jeden ficzer by się przydał jak dla mnie - inny skrót do kasowania piosenki z listy, bo nie raz kliknie mi się przez przypadek "D", a potem dodanie piosenki w to samo miejsce jest niemożliwe.

----------

## unK

 *Poe wrote:*   

> o, jeszcze jeden ficzer by się przydał jak dla mnie - inny skrót do kasowania piosenki z listy, bo nie raz kliknie mi się przez przypadek "D", a potem dodanie piosenki w to samo miejsce jest niemożliwe.

 

wyedytuj przykładowy plik z keyconfigiem ;p

----------

## Poe

niech ci bedzie  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

uwaga - mpd-9999 z overlaya mpd obsługuje pliki spoza folderu określonego jako music directory w /etc/mpd.conf! jest to możliwe poprzez łączenie się z mpd nie przez tcp, a poprzez socket. dodatkowo ncmpcpp jest aktualnie jedynym klientem mpd, który umożliwia przeglądanie całego drzewa katalogów tak samo, jak katalogu określonego jako mpd music dir.

żeby skorzystać z tego bajeru, trzeba:

1. skompilować mpd z USE="sysvipc"

2. zmienić bind_to_adress w /etc/mpd.conf na np. /tmp/mpd.sock

3. wyedytować /etc/init.d/mpd:

```
--- mpd.orig   2008-10-28 22:21:43.882503153 +0100

+++ mpd   2008-10-27 18:05:34.822000890 +0100

@@ -22,6 +22,7 @@

 

    ebegin "Starting Music Player Daemon" 

    /usr/bin/mpd --no-create-db /etc/mpd.conf

+   /bin/chmod 666 /tmp/mpd.sock

    eend $?

 }

```

3. zrestartować mpd

4. ustawić mpd_host w pliku konfiguracyjnym ncmpcpp na wartość odpowiadającą tej z /etc/mpd.conf

i tyle. teraz można dodawać lokalne pliki do playlisty poprzez wciśnięcie klawisza 'a' i wpisanie ścieżki do pliku poprzedzonej file://, np. file:///home/unknown/piosenka.mp3 lub, będąc na ekranie przeglądarki utwórów, przełączyć się na przeglądarkę lokalnego systemu plików poprzez klawisz '`' (tylda bez shifta).

ps. trzeba liczyć się z tym, że łączenie poprzez socket to nowa rzecz i 90% klientów jej nie obsługuje.

lista znanych mi klientów aktualnie obsługujących łączenie przez socket: (28.10.2008)

 gmpc

 ncmpc

 ncmpcpp

patche umożliwiające łączenie się z mpd przez socket:

 patch dla mpdscribble

 patch dla conky'ego

(te patche to po prostu update biblioteki libmpdclient do najnowszej wersji).

enjoy.

----------

## SlashBeast

A mówiłeś, że nie da się nauczyć mpd takiego bajeru.

----------

## unK

Bo wtedy się nie dało, to zostało zaimplementowane jakieś 2 tygodnie temu.

----------

## grahamm

2 pytania:

Czy jest może mechanizm kolejek (czyli gra sobie pieśń nr 23, dodaje do kolejki pieśń nr 56 i po skończeniu odtwarzania nru 23 zostaje uruchomiony nr 56)

Czy da się zrobic aby po wyściu z ncmpcpp zatrzymywane było odtwarzanie?

----------

## unK

 *grahamm wrote:*   

> Czy jest może mechanizm kolejek (czyli gra sobie pieśń nr 23, dodaje do kolejki pieśń nr 56 i po skończeniu odtwarzania nru 23 zostaje uruchomiony nr 56)

 

Niet. Kolejkowanie powinno być zaimplementowane w mpd, nie w klientach, także proszę męczyć o to developera mpd, jakby co  :Wink: 

 *grahamm wrote:*   

> Czy da się zrobic aby po wyściu z ncmpcpp zatrzymywane było odtwarzanie?

 

wpisz sobie

```
alias ncmpcpp="ncmpcpp && ncmpcpp stop"
```

do ~/.bashrc.

----------

## unK

ncmpcpp 0.3.2 wydane.

lista zmian -> http://unkart.ovh.org/ncmpcpp/

----------

## unK

http://omploader.org/vMjhidw/ncmpcpp_visualizer.jpg

ncmpcpp to pierwszy klient mpd, który oferuje wizualizację dźwięku. jak ktoś jest zainteresowany, niech zainstaluje sobie ncmpcpp-9999 z mpd overlay.

----------

## BeteNoire

Jest jakaś szansa na ludzki pasek postępu?

----------

## unK

nie wiem, co to znaczy "ludzki", ale pasek postępu można dowolnie zdefiniować używając zmiennej konfiguracyjnej progressbar_look.

----------

## BeteNoire

Na screenach widnieje pasek zbudowany ze znaków "=" i ">". Da się zrobić taki jak np.: w mocp?http://moc.daper.net/files/images/moc-2.4.preview.png

----------

## unK

ugh, nie zauważyłem wcześniej odpowiedzi.

dokładnie takiego jak w moc nie, ale można np. taki: http://omploader.org/vNDU0Mw

----------

## BeteNoire

A dlaczego ncmpcpp nie wciąga mpd jako zależności? Przecież to bez sensu instalować samego klienta bez serwera.

----------

## unK

Nie bardzo. A co, jak chcesz się tylko łączyć z mpd, który jest uruchomiony na innym komputerze?

----------

## grodzik86

Witam,

Miałem mały problem z edytorem tagów. Mianowicie przy uzyciu funkcji do ustawiania pierwszych liter jako wielkie, zmianie wielkości ulegały także litery w środku wyrazu stojące za literami typu ą,ę,ć i inne tego typu z różnych języków. Poprawiłem to w taki sposób. Mam nadzieję że się przyda

 *unK wrote:*   

> dokładnie takiego jak w moc nie, ale można np. taki: http://omploader.org/vNDU0Mw

 

A jak taki pasek zrobić? Bo przyznam że szukałem jakiegoś znaczku który by pasował, ale bez rezultatu...

----------

## unK

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Miałem mały problem z edytorem tagów. Mianowicie przy uzyciu funkcji do ustawiania pierwszych liter jako wielkie, zmianie wielkości ulegały także litery w środku wyrazu stojące za literami typu ą,ę,ć i inne tego typu z różnych języków. Poprawiłem to w taki sposób. Mam nadzieję że się przyda

 

Możesz z tego zrobić commit dla gitu?

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> A jak taki pasek zrobić? Bo przyznam że szukałem jakiegoś znaczku który by pasował, ale bez rezultatu...

 

■

----------

## grodzik86

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Możesz z tego zrobić commit dla gitu?
> 
> 

 

Done. git://github.com/grodzik/ncmpcpp.git. Może tak być?

A co do tego kwadraciku, to nie dziala w ncmpcpp u mnie niestety. W vim'ie, w terminalu, w ekg2 pokazuje sie poprawnie.

----------

## unK

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> Done. git://github.com/grodzik/ncmpcpp.git. Może tak być?

 

ok, merged. zmieniłem tylko tytuł commitu.

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> A co do tego kwadraciku, to nie dziala w ncmpcpp u mnie niestety. W vim'ie, w terminalu, w ekg2 pokazuje sie poprawnie.

 

progressbar_look = "■■" nie działa? tzn. co się dzieje, jakieś śmieci sie pokazują na ekranie czy co? ;p co ci zwraca polecenie `locale`?

----------

## grodzik86

No niestety progressbar_look = "■■" nie działa. Pokazuje się zamiast tego pusty prostokąt z przerywana ramką -> link

```
~ > locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NAME=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ALL=
```

Próbowałem uruchomić ncmpcp z LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 ale to nie pomogło

----------

## unK

Hmm, imho to po prostu czcionka, której używasz nie zawiera tego symbolu i wyświetla takie coś zamiast niego. To nie jest TrueType, nie? Spróbuj odpalić terminal z czcionką TT. No ale jak sam terminal ci ten symbol wyświetla poprawnie, to w sumie nie wiem.

----------

## grodzik86

Z nietkórymi czcionkami zadziałało, ale były za duże albo za małe, więc źle to wyglądało. W konsoli działa dobrze, emergnalem też rxvt-unicode i też działa dobrze, z czcionką która powoduje problemy w xterm'ie. Wygląda na to, że to jest wina xterm'a

----------

## ernov

A może by dodać do ebuilda flagę typu "server" czy "dajemon", która włączałaby instalację serwera?

Powiedzmy sobie szczerze: jaki procent użytkowników odpala to zdalnie?

----------

## SlashBeast

ncmcpp to tylko klient, nie serwer.

----------

## unK

 *ernov wrote:*   

> A może by dodać do ebuilda flagę typu "server" czy "dajemon", która włączałaby instalację serwera?
> 
> Powiedzmy sobie szczerze: jaki procent użytkowników odpala to zdalnie?

 

Jak chcesz, żeby sprawa została rozpatrzona to napisz o tym na bugzilli.

----------

## ernov

Oficjalne podanie: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322133

----------

